# Cleaning a "Continous Cleaning" Oven?



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

What a misnomer!! Ack.

So here's your laugh of the day-

Baked some bread. Recipe said melt a stick of butter & pou on top, then bake. You guessed it, ran over in the oven. Then forgot & used the oven again. YIKES! FIRE! Wasn't real cheery watching it thru the glass oven door...knew it would be waaay bigger when I opened the door...got the baking soda ready & threw it on the fire.

So now-how can I clean it? Says right on the easy-off can NOT to use on continuous clean ovens.
I'm scrubbing w/washing soda. The black is coming off the door w/this but haven't gotten to the bottom of the oven yet. I have a feeling its not gonna work...
help?
Patty


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Your oven doesn't have a cleaning cycle to put it on? Ours has a button to push that locks the door shut and super-heats the oven to burn everything to ash. Doesn't always work thoroughly, but should make the job much easier if yours has that feature. I forget we have it every now and then and you can find me scrubbing away with the baking soda & water. LOL Guess I subconsciously felt I needed something to do.

ETA - OK. I see the difference between self-cleaning and continuous cleaning now.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

How Do I said:


> Your oven doesn't have a cleaning cycle to put it on? Ours has a button to push that locks the door shut and super-heats the oven to burn everything to ash. Doesn't always work thoroughly, but should make the job much easier if yours has that feature. I forget we have it every now and then and you can find me scrubbing away with the baking soda & water. LOL Guess I subconsciously felt I needed something to do.
> 
> ETA - OK. I see the difference between self-cleaning and continuous cleaning now.


Yeah, and I always use the continuous clean on b/c its smaller. Therefore dirtier.  I scrubbed off quite a bit w/washing soda but too tired to get it all. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

all i use is s.o.s(not steel wool) and comet. the previous owners didn't leave a manual and i haven't figured out which buttons to push yet.(it's been 2 years or so) course i haven't used the dishwasher either yet. looks pretty easy though. i thought about using easy-off but the pad and comet got everything off.~Georgia.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I found this recipe on several _oven cleaning_ sites.

* 1 Cup Ammonia

Put the ammonia in a glass bowl, and place it inside the oven and close the door. Let the bowl sit in the oven overnight. The next day, use a green scrub pad and wipe away the stubborn stains.

Seems the big concern with continuous cleaning ovens is keeping powders and chemicals from clogging / damaging the pores in the surface, so if you're using baking soda I guess you'd want to make sure you rinse it really good. But you probably already know that...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> all i use is s.o.s(not steel wool) and comet. the previous owners didn't leave a manual and i haven't figured out which buttons to push yet.(it's been 2 years or so) course i haven't used the dishwasher either yet. looks pretty easy though. i thought about using easy-off but the pad and comet got everything off.~Georgia.


No, its not the "self-cleaning" that has a setting & heats up & all you have is a bit of ash. It looks like an ordinary oven, its that dark navy speckled finish & its called 'continuous cleaning'. Which is WRONGWRONGWRONG. 
Anyway, I will try the amonia in ther all nite & post the results.

Patty


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Be sure and let those ammonia fumes air out before cleaning. 



> Breathing highly concentrated ammonia fumes may cause headache, loss of sense of smell, nausea, vomiting, increased heart rate, and high blood pressure. Breathing in very high levels may cause pulmonary edema, a medical emergency, with severe shortness of breath and a buildup of fluid in the lungs.


----------

